# Evento estranho?



## rbsmr (10 Jul 2012 às 18:09)

A minha prima do Canadá publicou esta foto no facebook ontem 

Lixo espacial?

Sol reflectido em cristais de gelo?







Tirada em Sauble Beach, Ontário, Canadá


----------



## PauloSR (10 Jul 2012 às 18:22)

Fenómeno bastante curioso


----------



## irpsit (10 Jul 2012 às 18:46)

É uma irridescência.
É um fenómeno extremamente mais vulgar do que possa pensar. Passa muitas vezes despercebido. Somente quem olha para o céu frequentemente é que repara. Eu já vi dezenas de vezes nos mais variados países, geralmente em dias de céu nublado com cirros.

Ocorre quando o sol reflecte-se em cristais de gelo. E geralmente dura uns minutos apenas.
Também é observado após a passagem dos foguetões espaciais.

Geralmente não são tão coloridas como a da fotografia, mas também podem ser assim.

Em circunstâncias raríssimas, fenómenos idênticos ocorrem antes de grandes sismos, causados pela libertação de gases e electricidade gerada pelas rochas sob grande tensão. Obviamente este fenómeno nunca vi.

Também muito raras e muito mais espectaculares são as nuvens nacreosas. Somente observadas na Antárctida e esporadicamente no Árctico, nunca em latitudes temperadas. Eu já vi uma vez e foi extraordinário. Geralmente ocorre no circulo polar uma vez a cada poucos anos, quando a atmosfera está extremamente fria, o que resulta na formação de nuvens na estratosfera que reflectem a luz do sol. Por consequência também só são observadas no Inverno.

Se esta fotografia tivesse sido tirada no Inverno e na parte norte do Canadá poderia dizer que também poderia ser um bocadinho de nuvens nacreosas, mas geralmente são bem mais espectaculares do que esta fotografia mostra. Creio que o que esta foto mostra é mesmo uma boa irridescência.

Outro fenómeno já mais diferente mas também potencialmente belo são as nuvens noctilucentes, normalmente somente observadas nas regiões polares mas ocasionalmente a latitudes médias, sempre em Junho, pois estas são nuvens formadas na alta atmosfera, que está mais fria nesse mês (sol mais distante da Terra). São nuvens de um azul eléctrico e com algum brilho e luminosidade, observadas após o por do sol. Este fenómeno já vi várias vezes, muitas na Islândia e também na Áustria, mas nunca em Portugal (embora ocorra de vez em quando).




rbsmr disse:


> A minha prima do Canadá publicou esta foto no facebook ontem
> 
> Lixo espacial?
> 
> ...


----------



## amando96 (10 Jul 2012 às 18:59)

Já vi varias vezes em Portugal, acho engraçado como muitos começam logo a culpar o H.A.A.R.P


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2012 às 20:30)

Não tem nada de estranho, já explicaram o que é, e a fotografia é de péssima qualidade, está cheia de grão e as cores não parecem as normais. 
Há um tópico no fórum dedicado a essas coisas:

 Fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos


Por exemplo esta é espectacular:




nelson972 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Bem  nítido, esta tarde:


----------



## rbsmr (11 Jul 2012 às 01:05)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos! De facto a fotografia não é boa pois foi tirada com Blackberry.


----------



## Edward (3 Out 2012 às 22:39)

Boas pessoal!
Não sei se este é o tópico mais adequado para expor esta situação. Num certo dia do mês de Agosto de 2010, estava eu em Sesimbra a passar uma bela tarde de praia. O tempo estava espectacular e nada fazia prever o acontecimento que se sucedeu. Por volta das cinco e meia/seis da tarde aconteceu um dos fenómenos mais aterradores que já vi em toda a minha vida. A minha mãe, que estava comigo, disse-me: “Meu Deus!! O que é aquilo?”, apontando a parte oeste da Serra da Arrábida. Eu virei a cabeça e vi muita poeira no ar, provocada por um vento extremamente rápido que descia da serra. Pouco tempo depois, o vento passou pela praia e foi o caos: os chapéus voaram todos, as pessoas protegeram-se com as toalhas para não levarem com areia na cara, algumas até se puseram aos gritos e o mar ficou logo com agitação e anteriormente nem mexia!! Mas tudo isto não durou mais do que dez segundos e depois tudo voltou à normalidade, ou seja, a calmia que estava antes deste episódio voltou. Depois de tudo isto acontecer as pessoas foram buscar os chapéus e outros objectos que tinham voado para longe enquanto iam comentando umas com as outras o fenómeno que se tinha passado. Nunca tinha visto nada igual na minha vida. Já estive em várias praias em que tive de levar com uma nortada forte e constante a partir da tarde, mas este não é o caso, visto que se tratou de um forte vento instantâneo. O que poderá ter sido???


----------



## stormy (3 Out 2012 às 23:02)

Edward disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> Não sei se este é o tópico mais adequado para expor esta situação. Num certo dia do mês de Agosto de 2010, estava eu em Sesimbra a passar uma bela tarde de praia. O tempo estava espectacular e nada fazia prever o acontecimento que se sucedeu. Por volta das cinco e meia/seis da tarde aconteceu um dos fenómenos mais aterradores que já vi em toda a minha vida. A minha mãe, que estava comigo, disse-me: “Meu Deus!! O que é aquilo?”, apontando a parte oeste da Serra da Arrábida. Eu virei a cabeça e vi muita poeira no ar, provocada por um vento extremamente rápido que descia da serra. Pouco tempo depois, o vento passou pela praia e foi o caos: os chapéus voaram todos, as pessoas protegeram-se com as toalhas para não levarem com areia na cara, algumas até se puseram aos gritos e o mar ficou logo com agitação e anteriormente nem mexia!! Mas tudo isto não durou mais do que dez segundos e depois tudo voltou à normalidade, ou seja, a calmia que estava antes deste episódio voltou. Depois de tudo isto acontecer as pessoas foram buscar os chapéus e outros objectos que tinham voado para longe enquanto iam comentando umas com as outras o fenómeno que se tinha passado. Nunca tinha visto nada igual na minha vida. Já estive em várias praias em que tive de levar com uma nortada forte e constante a partir da tarde, mas este não é o caso, visto que se tratou de um forte vento instantâneo. O que poderá ter sido???



Estava céu limpo?
A temperatura variou durante o acontecimento?
O vento mudou de direcção depois do evento?


----------



## Edward (3 Out 2012 às 23:16)

stormy disse:


> Estava céu limpo?
> A temperatura variou durante o acontecimento?
> O vento mudou de direcção depois do evento?



Sim, o céu estava limpo.
O vento soprava muito fraco naquela tarde, como disse, estava um excelente dia de praia e durante aquele momento soprou no sentido de oeste para este. Não me recordo muito bem, até porque foi tudo tão rápido, mas não me pareceu haver um grande oscilação na temperatura. Como disse, foi um evento mesmo estranho!


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2012 às 23:37)

Um dust devil...

Algures no Japão...



e um water devil...


----------



## rozzo (4 Out 2012 às 10:46)

Pela descrição (ainda que ainda incompleta) não me parece muito um dust devil, especialmente a descer a encosta da serra...

Parece mais um dryburst ou heatburst.
Em 2003, dias antes das temperaturas extremas, apanhei num parque de campismo na costa alentejana um evento desses, também assustador, em que de acalmia total (cedo de manhã) em segundos se levantou um vento medonho que levou dezenas de tendas, e que mal tive tempo de me esconder no carro e esperar que passasse. Penso que até já discuti isto uma vez com o Vince. Pela tua descrição lembra-me bastante isto. A diferença é que nessa situação claramente havia uma camada de nuvens médias/altas.
Com o céu limpo parece mais estranho. Mas sendo à tarde, poderá ter sido "ajudado" pelo timing de chegada da Nortada, e a aceleração do ar ao descer a encosta. Mas claro que isso acontece frequentemente, e não explicará tudo, mais alguma particularidade terá de ter havido.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2014 às 22:23)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eomvFly0Ic&feature=youtu.be




> For years, researchers have been studying red sprites and blue jets--strange forms of lightning that come out of the tops of clouds. On May 27th, a new form appeared.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------

